# Dorico on a Surface Pro- any advantage over laptop?



## blaggins (Oct 17, 2021)

Can anyone with experience using Dorico (the standard one I mean, not the version for iPad) speak to whether there's any advantage to using it on a touch screen device like a Microsoft surface pro? For example is it possible to enter notes with the surface pen? Do folks find it faster just to use the keyboard shortcuts? Sorry for the broad and open-ended question but I'm trying to figure out whether or not a surface might be good for programs like dorico, or if it's really just suited for notation programs like staffpad.


----------



## nilblo (Oct 17, 2021)

Of cource you can enter notes with the pen. I find it to be more accurate than doing it with a mouse. I prefer the 12,9 iPad over the Surface Pro 4 which get very hot. Entering notes by writing them (Staffpad) or dragging them into the score (Dorico) is faster for those who know how to write music note by note.


----------



## Bollen (Oct 19, 2021)

I have been using it on a Surface since version 2... But only when it's absolutely necessarily e.g. rehearsals or away from home. Can't say it's very nice nor quick. There's nothing quite like using a MIDI keyboard for speedy entry!


----------



## benwiggy (Nov 1, 2021)

Dragging with mouse and drawing with a pen are both super slow for note entry, compared to pressing buttons -- particularly with a MIDI keyboard. One tap for duration, one tap for pitch. Done. 

The Dorico dev team have said that some of the touchy interface features in Dorico for iPad will get ported to the desktop version in due course, for use on Windows touchscreens.


----------



## blaggins (Nov 1, 2021)

benwiggy said:


> The Dorico dev team have said that some of the touchy interface features in Dorico for iPad will get ported to the desktop version in due course, for use on Windows touchscreens.


Very interesting news, I hadn't heard that.

In any case, thanks for the input everyone.


----------

